# Dick Vs Mac



## richjonesy (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi, first post here but always followed the boards so thanks guys. 

Looking for some help. Starting a new job next week and treating myself to a new chefs knife. Always had 2, a quite weighty shorter Sabatier which has been ruined over the years from sharpening and a longer Victorinox which again, couldn't fault years ago but now it's way past its best. 

So, I've decided on getting one of two knifes, I like the scalloped, or fluted, or granton or whatever you call it knife style having used someone else a few times and reckon ive narrowed it down between the two following knives for me:
The first, Dick premier plus Asian style chefs knife 22.5cm
Or
Mac cooks knife 8" with granton edge. 

Has anyone here used both knifes, or own either that can tell me which is best? I haven't had the pleasure of using either of these particular knofes but have used each brand before. 
In an ideal world I'd buy both, but they aren't cheap so please help me. 

Thanks in advance

Rich


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

F.Dick's are solid knives, nothing fancy, but they can get the job done and are a decent "workhorse" style knife. I don't know much about it specifically but they are pretty classic, solid choices. You could definitely do worse.

I personally like Mac's...if you are doing the "chef series" Mac knives, keep in mind that those are stamped blades, not forged. In practical terms it won't make TOO much difference...back in the day I used a 10" chef series knife, and it served me well for many years before I upgraded (when my budget finally allowed, lol). They are decent steel, easy to sharpen and hold a good edge. Again, for less and $100 you aren't getting a truly fantastic knife. But a good knife, I would say yes. Also, this knife has the benefit of being pretty light, so less hand/arm fatigue during long prep sessions.

My opinion is for the Mac.

A better option would be to spring for the Mac "professional" series. Probably about $50 more, but you get the full forged blade, a better handle, and a better all around knife. This knife is on sale at Amazon right now for $120... Just a thought...night wanna jump on that.


----------



## richjonesy (Jun 12, 2017)

Thanks for that, I am leaning towards the Mac, I have a couple of Dicks already and know what you mean, they're good at what they do but don't set the world alight. Not that I can fault them.

This is the one I was going Togo for, being in the U.K. My options seem limited, unless I pay a fortune in shipping and tax, I'm presuming this is the stamped blade and not the forged one?
http://www.chefs.net/prodpage.asp?productid=151


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

That is a stamped blade, yes. Not anything wrong with that, just know what you are getting. I didn't realize you were in the UK, kind of stinks that you can't take advantage of the Amazon deal. 

I think you'll like the knife, definitely a step up in sharpness and ease of use (IMO) from an F.Dick. Again, it is certainly not the "best" knife in the world, but for less than $100 (or pounds) it's a good choice.


----------



## richjonesy (Jun 12, 2017)

Thanks for the insight! 
My next dilemma is do I go for the 8 or 10 inch blade. I was going to get the 8 inch but after some thought think I will go for the 10 because I don't want to regret not buying the bigger blade. 
I have in my roll a 7 inch Wusthof Santoku knife so don't see the point now in the 8 inch. This is priced over here at about £150. That is the top end of my budget for the moment, would you have any other recommendations I mate not have considered before I take the plunge?


----------



## sweetrub (Jun 27, 2017)

Might I suggest, if you are spending around $100 on a new blade, really upgrading your kit and going for a Japanese knife. Check this link out and I guarantee you can find smething that suits you well but, offers much more value. https://japanesechefsknife.com/coll...oducts/jck-natures-gekko-series-santoku-190mm


----------



## richjonesy (Jun 12, 2017)

Update. Plumped for the Mac 8" knife in the end. Decided on more manoeuvrability and thenolave I'm at has about 8 Victorinox 10" blades knocking round. All looked after to be fair and for the bigger jobs they're ok. 
The Mac though. Wow. Want more of them now. Haven't sharpened it yet only had it 2 days but the weight, the balance, the cut, all spot on for me. 

Thinking about a Mac original paring knife but struggling to track one down in il. Might email Mac themselves. I seem to have lost more paring knifes than, well, something I loose a lot of!!

The Mac knife though, I highly
Recommend! So far.


----------

